# Arena quest in den Grizzly hügeln



## Lanyx (19. Februar 2009)

Gibt es das eigendlich auch bei der Allianz?


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

kenne nur eine in zuldrak und habe alle quest in grizzlyhügeln gemacht... folglich denke ich nicht


----------



## Chregi (19. Februar 2009)

gibts sowas denn bei der horde oder was? 

mfg


----------



## busterbasti (19. Februar 2009)

ja  bei der horde gibts des     da muss man mehrere elitemobs in folge legen    is aber nit so spektakulär und die belohnung is auch nit so der burner


----------



## Shizo. (19. Februar 2009)

Sagt doch mal welche Q ihr meint^^ da laufen viele Elite Mobs rum^^
Sonst kann ich auch nich sagen ob wir ( Allianz ) die haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (19. Februar 2009)

Er meint die Hordenarenaquest in Burg Siegeswall/Grizzlyhügel. Wenn er nicht auch in der Base son Teil habt, werdet ihr es nicht haben. :-)


----------



## Shizo. (19. Februar 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Er meint die Hordenarenaquest in Burg Siegeswall/Grizzlyhügel. Wenn er nicht auch in der Base son Teil habt, werdet ihr es nicht haben. :-)



hmm Kenn da so keine Arena Quest in den Grizzlyhügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aku T. (20. Februar 2009)

Bei uns is die Arena-Q in Zul Drak im Amphietheater.....ich dachte, das wär für Horde und Allies gleich...


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (20. Februar 2009)

beide seiten haben eine arenaq in zul drak,

die horde hat noch eine zweite in den grizzlyhügeln - meines wissens nach aht die allianz da keine


----------



## FonKeY (20. Februar 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> Bei uns is die Arena-Q in Zul Drak im Amphietheater.....ich dachte, das wär für Horde und Allies gleich...




nö ist es nicht^^

die horde hat die arena q in den grizzlyhügeln und die allianz in zul´drak


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (20. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht^^
> 
> die horde hat die arena q in den grizzlyhügeln und die allianz in zul´drak



die in zul drak hat die horde nur eben auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dank der ally kann man die als hordler sogar alleine amchen wenn ihr für einen die mobs umhaut ^^


----------



## scheiwalker (20. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht^^
> 
> die horde hat die arena q in den grizzlyhügeln und die allianz in zul´drak



blödsinn mein schurke hatt die in zul drak auch gemacht, und der is untot...


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. Februar 2009)

Laut den Antworten wahrscheinlich nicht.

Edit:
Die in Zul Drak ist für alle zugänglich.
Hab die Q schon öfters gemacht.


----------



## Tännrich (20. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht^^
> 
> die horde hat die arena q in den grizzlyhügeln und die allianz in zul´drak




Die Horde hat beide Arena quests =)


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Februar 2009)

Gibts nicht in Eiskrone auch noch eine Arena-Q?


----------



## Tännrich (20. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Gibts nicht in Eiskrone auch noch eine Arena-Q?




Ja, muß man vorher diese Duellquests machen.

Hatte als Hordler bis jetzt diese drei Arenaquests. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Tännrich schrieb:


> Ja, muß man vorher diese Duellquests machen.
> 
> Hatte als Hordler bis jetzt diese drei Arenaquests.
> 
> ...



Jup meines Wissens haben wir (die Horde) 3 Arenaquestreihen mit ganz guter Belohnung im jeweiligen LvL-Bereich.


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. Februar 2009)

Tännrich schrieb:


> Ja, muß man vorher diese Duellquests machen.
> 
> Hatte als Hordler bis jetzt diese drei Arenaquests.
> 
> ...



Die Duellquests wo man gegen nen Untoten, ner Vyrkul usw. antreten muss?

Hab in der Eisrkone noch nicht viel gequestet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Die Duellquests wo man gegen nen Untoten, ner Vyrkul usw. antreten muss?
> 
> Hab in der Eisrkone noch nicht viel gequestet
> 
> ...



Najo als Holypala brauchst ja auch bissi länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr 

Geh schonmal vor Klanne ich komm in paar Stunden nach.


----------



## Parkway (20. Februar 2009)

könnte mir wer pls die namen der ArenaQs in grizzly und eiskrone verraten? möchte mal gucken was es da an belohnungen gibt.
hab bis jetz auch nur "Champion der Agonie" gemacht

wäre super


----------



## Mitzy (20. Februar 2009)

Die Hordler haben die Arena Quests:
Nagrand
Zul'Drak
Grizzlyhügel
Eiskrone

Die Allianz:
Nagrand
Zul'Drak
Eiskrone

Ob es eine vierte gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich spiele Zurzeit ´nen Ally hoch um mir die Schlacht um Unterstadt aus Sicht der Allianz anzuschauen...

*Findet seinen Menschen immer noch besser als so´n beknackten Tuckenelfen - fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerbalin schrieb:


> Najo als Holypala brauchst ja auch bissi länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Holypalas machen nicht mehr sowenig dmg, dass weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung... Wo ich vorher noch in Classic oder BC gemütlich 5 Minuten an einem mob saß, nebenbei auf das gekochte achten konnte + auf´s Klo gehen nebenbei... Naja- nun kann ich NUR noch auf Klo und muss für´s kochen ganz afk- aber immerhin eine Steigerung!


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Najo als Holypala brauchst ja auch bissi länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pöh!

Werden wir ja sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Parkway schrieb:


> könnte mir wer pls die namen der ArenaQs in grizzly und eiskrone verraten? möchte mal gucken was es da an belohnungen gibt.
> hab bis jetz auch nur "Champion der Agonie" gemacht
> 
> wäre super



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12430 

Arena EndQ in Grizzly


----------



## Tännrich (20. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Die Duellquests wo man gegen nen Untoten, ner Vyrkul usw. antreten muss?
> 
> Hab in der Eisrkone noch nicht viel gequestet
> 
> ...



Bei mir is das schon ne weile her, hab das erst mit meinem Druiden gemacht und mein Pala fliegt da oben nur zum Erze kloppen rum. xD Der müsste das auch mal machen.

Ich meine das ich die Quest bekommen habe nachdem ich diese ganzen Duelle gemacht habe.


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. Februar 2009)

Parkway schrieb:


> könnte mir wer pls die namen der ArenaQs in grizzly und eiskrone verraten? möchte mal gucken was es da an belohnungen gibt.
> hab bis jetz auch nur "Champion der Agonie" gemacht
> 
> wäre super



Die in den Grizzlyhügeln startet mit "Freund meines Feindes" und endet mit "Die Siegeswallgrube: Der Tod ist wahrscheinlich".

Eiskrone hab ich selbst noch nicht.


----------



## jamirro (20. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Eiskrone hab ich selbst noch nicht.




ich auch nicht :-(


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Die in den Grizzlyhügeln startet mit "Freund meines Feindes" und endet mit "Die Siegeswallgrube: Der Tod ist wahrscheinlich".
> 
> Eiskrone hab ich selbst noch nicht.



Die Quest ist aber auch erst relativ spät verfügbar, also man muss im Gebiet einige Quests gemacht haben. Allerdings braucht man auch hier keine 5 Mann ich hab mit Retritwink nur nen 80 Protpala dabei gehabt.


----------



## Marienkaefer (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Die Quest ist aber auch erst relativ spät verfügbar, also man muss im Gebiet einige Quests gemacht haben. Allerdings braucht man auch hier keine 5 Mann ich hab mit Retritwink nur nen 80 Protpala dabei gehabt.


 
"Freund meines Feindes" ist ja auch die 1. Quest ^^

Es werden auch nur 3 Spieler empfohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht aber auch zu 2t.
Das 1. Mal hab ichs mit meinem Pala (Heal) und nem Druiden (Tank) gemacht.
Beim 2. Mal mit meinem Mage und nem DK.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Und ich wusste nicht mal, dass es in Eiskrone eine 4. Arena Q gibt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nja, im Übrigen denk ich, dass die Allianz den armen Hordies gegenüber sowieso viele Boni von Blizz hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also kommts doch auf die eine Q eh nicht an O.o


----------



## BalianTorres (20. Februar 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Sagt doch mal welche Q ihr meint^^ da laufen viele Elite Mobs rum^^



Ums dir nicht so schwer zu machen beschränken wir uns einfach mal auf die Elite-Mobs in der Arena Burg Siegeswall zu der du als Allianzspieler leider keinen Zutritt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (20. Februar 2009)

Was war nochmal das Thema?

Schon vergessen - ich schließe diesen Thread daher hier.

/wink maladin


----------

